# Best results yet



## donnarob (Feb 11, 2011)

Today, I followed the dietary advice and stuck to my bacon and eggs for breakfast.  

Here's today's readings so far:- 

Before breakfast 7.3 
1 hr after breakfast 5.7
2 hrs after breakfast 5.6
before lunch 5.5
1 hour after lunch 5.3 
2 hours after lunch 5.3 

I also did 30 mins on the exercise bike. 

My question is how to get the morning levels down to that of the rest of the day?   Also could the bacon and egg for breakfast have kept my levels steady?


----------



## macast (Feb 11, 2011)

well done Donna 

I had my yogurt and blueberries for breakfast and went from 6.9 morning reading to  9.8 one hour later .... 

then before lunch I was 7.1

so had grilled bacon and 2 fried eggs for lunch 

after one hour  5.5
after two hours 4.8  

Alan et al are right........... bacon and eggs are great..... and even better than boring yogurt and blueberries lol

guess what Donna and I are having for breakfast (well for some breakfasts anyway)


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 11, 2011)

donnarob said:


> Today, I followed the dietary advice and stuck to my bacon and eggs for breakfast.
> 
> Here's today's readings so far:-
> 
> ...



The morning level (i.e. 7.3) may be a bit of the old 'dawn phenomenon' and is perhaps a little tricky to get sorted. Others may be able to advise on that. 

Personally, with the other levels being so great I would not be overly concerned about it.

Andy


----------



## macast (Feb 11, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> The morning level (i.e. 7.3) may be a bit of the old 'dawn phenomenon' and is perhaps a little tricky to get sorted. Others may be able to advise on that.
> 
> Personally, with the other levels being so great I would not be overly concerned about it.
> 
> Andy




what exactly is a 'dawn phenomenon' Andy?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 11, 2011)

macast said:


> what exactly is a 'dawn phenomenon' Andy?



I can't say exactly (hopefully someone more knowledgeable can correct me if necessary). But, my understanding is that the liver can dump glucose into the bloodstream, especially if the bg levels in the body dip during the night. That's why the waking levels can actually be higher than those going to bed.

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

My levels are always highest in the morning know matter how I try they are always 8 ish but around 5 by the time I get in from work on a night.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 11, 2011)

macast said:


> what exactly is a 'dawn phenomenon' Andy?


I suffer from it myself, so I did some reading. This is my non-scientific take on it: *I Ate Nothing! Why Are My BGs high?*.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alan S said:


> I suffer from it myself, so I did some reading. This is my non-scientific take on it: *I Ate Nothing! Why Are My BGs high?*.



Thanks for this really easy to understand. I sometimes don't get round to eating breakfast when I work from home which I know realise is a very bad move


----------

